# I will set up a free XMR miner for you



## Deleted member 10949 (May 15, 2021)

SomeGuy#6249
I will make a miner for you with your XMR address

This can make you $5 - $100 daily


To enter like this thread dm me on discord and tell me your .me username and XMR address


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (May 15, 2021)

Sca, or real?


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 15, 2021)

And why are you giving this for free?


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 15, 2021)

Daw said:


> And why are you giving this for free?


Probably curry


----------



## Worthlesshapa777 (May 15, 2021)

This thread stinks of curry


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

Daw said:


> And why are you giving this for free?


Why not this is a money making section and i wanted to share some free shit


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

Worthlesshapa777 said:


> This thread stinks of curry


I am not indian this stuff is free on youtube but filled with viruses so I will make anyone on here a free stud with their XMR address

you don't need to open anything


----------



## Gonthar (May 16, 2021)

How do we dm on discord?


----------



## Gonthar (May 16, 2021)

Sir, I don't know much about Monero, but I just downloaded a wallet.
The receiving address is:

473J6PwzfFBM7XhP8d7XxA3ucNvXbqK1P8y4WDXiSUC8ASdktwswTXSgEn4r9o1zjaABNycDAa5vq1pizN6VhXn4NUa2TQ5

Please set up the miner at this address, thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Sir, I don't know much about Monero, but I just downloaded a wallet.
> The receiving address is:
> 
> 473J6PwzfFBM7XhP8d7XxA3ucNvXbqK1P8y4WDXiSUC8ASdktwswTXSgEn4r9o1zjaABNycDAa5vq1pizN6VhXn4NUa2TQ5
> ...


No problem


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (May 16, 2021)

I sent you a discord friend request, says your dms aren't open


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> I sent you a discord friend request, says your dms aren't open


Accepted!


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (May 16, 2021)

This dude is legit heh, XMR can't be traced, but
remember to be safe when doing crypto guys


----------



## sorrowfulsad (May 16, 2021)

how do you set this up bro


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 16, 2021)

I've been working with monero for a long time jfl, i have some on cake wallet


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> how do you set this up bro


You just give me your XMR address and i make a stud for you


----------



## sorrowfulsad (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> You just give me your XMR address and i make a stud for you


but how does it work
if its really free money Id love to setup 100 myself


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> but how does it work
> if its really free money Id love to setup 100 myself


Add me on discord


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (May 16, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> This dude is legit heh, XMR can't be traced, but
> remember to be safe when doing crypto guys


might kill your electricity bill tho


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> You just give me your XMR address and i make a stud for you


46NyuGUN2cvfEePdxfTPj5fpBnKHjiH9GFzK2SuigWq2Qc454jgLT5HDJF1GoyfTUthPBUx5hybE2dCzyzxSRsqhNVDhCvY

This is my address, send xmr pls, i live in a shithole


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> might kill your electricity bill tho


lol you dont use it on your own pc you need a botnet


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> 46NyuGUN2cvfEePdxfTPj5fpBnKHjiH9GFzK2SuigWq2Qc454jgLT5HDJF1GoyfTUthPBUx5hybE2dCzyzxSRsqhNVDhCvY
> 
> This is my address, send xmr pls, i live in a shithole


Nvm lol


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Why not this is a money making section and i wanted to share some free shit


Crazy thing is I mined monero with my browser in 2016-2017 so that I could get stuff on roblox.
So sadly i dont own any anymore


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> lol you dont use it on your own pc you need a botnet


I knew it!


----------



## Zenturio (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> lol you dont use it on your own pc you need a botnet


how exactly does this work?


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 16, 2021)

Are you going to install a Trojan and sell my data?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> Are you going to install a Trojan and sell my data?


I dont need anything from you

I make a miner for you and you don't open it


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> SomeGuy#6249
> I will make a miner for you with your XMR address
> 
> This can make you $5 - $100 daily
> ...


Why cant you do this on pm on this site instead of dc?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

Daw said:


> Why cant you do this on pm on this site instead of dc?


Because its easier to send the download on discord, if I pm I have to upload the download on sites always


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Because its easier to send the download on discord, if I pm I have to upload the download on sites always


Bruh what is there to download? a RAT?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

Daw said:


> Bruh what is there to download? a RAT?


Anyone smart can view the source of the stud


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 16, 2021)

Bro tf is my xmr address, looks legit tbh tho.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> Bro tf is my xmr address, looks legit tbh tho.


Download getmonero


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 16, 2021)

456DeoHz96xX3qu3oHyz66FEb4eexsos4KdzZPAGRsQqGJsEBVFCBv2P79qktZz9vgeUgTra5F8Cp2BZtJaRPvXpFPmjEwV

aight bro if this works may Gandy bless you with success forever more


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 16, 2021)

Is this not an infinite money glitch? I have no knowledge of the topic but theoretically could you not just make a load of these wallets and make 100s of $ a day with no effort?
Also @Nonstoplooksmax what’s your discord so I can add you on there


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> 456DeoHz96xX3qu3oHyz66FEb4eexsos4KdzZPAGRsQqGJsEBVFCBv2P79qktZz9vgeUgTra5F8Cp2BZtJaRPvXpFPmjEwV
> 
> aight bro if this works may Gandy bless you with success forever more


add me on discord SomeGuy#6249


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 16, 2021)

Thanks bro, everyone go bump this thread


----------



## justshowerbro (May 16, 2021)

It's legit - cheers


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 16, 2021)

bump


----------



## .👽. (May 16, 2021)

wtf is xmr and how to set it up


----------



## Htobrother (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> bump


Bro can you set it up 

498rFM4LieybiQ9pu45kXTLBZ4KkRdoGUEECqJESd2vdDHsgqMvBibA2gqy5URnGp8UPEGhkdRevMXmkHkTBTTM6ESfadaf

🙏😘


----------



## .👽. (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> bump


idk if its legit but idc

4A2YnA4odP25exer32koWDTAZk5kH3r2MTDuBsUut5Y4CvSWQjNwm7yf6nbrFRVJN36bvvEeY5UyD6AKZEbyVCRbKKJPDhD


----------



## Htobrother (May 16, 2021)

Thanks 🙏


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 16, 2021)

I don't understand, if you have a botnet, why aren't you using the whole thing for yourself?

I don't see a reason why you would give us free money that you could otherwise have for yourself...


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 16, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I don't understand, if you have a botnet, why aren't you using the whole thing for yourself?
> 
> I don't see a reason why you would give us free money that you could otherwise have for yourself...


he probably gets partial revenue from it

let's say you make a kid download the miner, you make your money (this is just an example, 1 miner will make you 3 cents per day, which is nothing), and he probably gets a share of it. Thats the explanation I came up with.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 16, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> he probably gets partial revenue from it
> 
> let's say you make a kid download the miner, you make your money (this is just an example, 1 miner will make you 3 cents per day, which is nothing), and he probably gets a share of it. Thats the explanation I came up with.


But didn't he say you don't mine anything with your own PC? That the botnet takes care of it?

Im assuming he has access to some already set-up botnet - all these guys are just giving him their wallet address - so why does he share?


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 16, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> But didn't he say you don't mine anything with your own PC? That the botnet takes care of it?


? you need people to download the miner. Downloading on your own device inst wise unless you have multiple rigs


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 16, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> ? you need people to download the miner.


he said he uses a botnet to do the actual mining


Nonstoplooksmax said:


> lol you dont use it on your own pc you need a botnet


----------



## Slyfex8 (May 16, 2021)

Curious too, if you have a good botnet why aren't you keeping it for youself ?


----------



## sh.north_ (May 16, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> SomeGuy#6249
> I will make a miner for you with your XMR address
> 
> This can make you $5 - $100 daily
> ...


85JTFLeYJZRGDvwKTBUfeJ5WYJVbGpQ1qeevHTaaScjkUB5TtsaGT9o3kjK4h78ZMcZshxgFZc7rbguQ7MBByxjMG4oZ9Bv this is my xmr address i’ll also msg u on discord


----------



## sh.north_ (May 16, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> 85JTFLeYJZRGDvwKTBUfeJ5WYJVbGpQ1qeevHTaaScjkUB5TtsaGT9o3kjK4h78ZMcZshxgFZc7rbguQ7MBByxjMG4oZ9Bv this is my xmr address i’ll also msg u on discord


my discord is ilovemilfs666999


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 17, 2021)

I will set up for everyone when i am home everyone add me on discord!


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> he said he uses a botnet to do the actual mining


You can use your own pc but its not worth it

botnet = people

well I don't have the miner binded to anything its up to you to trust me or not


----------



## tincelw (May 17, 2021)

do we need to install any application or do we legit just need to send our wallet address?


----------



## Gonthar (May 17, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> You can use your own pc but its not worth it
> 
> botnet = people


And where are you supposed to get a botnet, that's like some guy would say to a poor man: "Bro, I will make your rich, just give me your address...", then he sends you a business plan but you need 100 employers to work for you for the business plan to succeed. 
If you would had 100 people working for you, then you are already rich and know how to make money, it's the same thing with the botnet - if you have one, then you already know what's good for and how it can make you money.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 17, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> And where are you supposed to get a botnet, that's like some guy would say to a poor man: "Bro, I will make your rich, just give me your address...", then he sends you a business plan but you need 100 employers to work for you for the business plan to succeed.
> If you would had 100 people working for you, then you are already rich and know how to make money, it's the same thing with the botnet - if you have one, then you already know what's good for and how it can make you money.


bro its up to you how to spread you must be crazy in your mind if you think I am going to spread for you


----------



## Gonthar (May 17, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> bro its up to you how to spread you must be crazy in your mind if you think I am going to spread for you


That's what you said when you opened this topic, I just expected to receive money in my wallet, not to do any work and spread a miner on others people computers...


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 17, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> Curious too, if you have a good botnet why aren't you keeping it for youself ?


Only way you make money is from people downloading your file. It’s all about scamming people into clicking and downloading a link. He’s helping us by giving us a link which only takes him a couple minutes then it’s completely on us to make money from there as we need to spread.


----------



## Gonthar (May 17, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> He’s helping us by giving us a link which only takes him a couple minutes then it’s completely on us to make money from there as we need to spread.


I suspect he also gets a percentage of the profits...


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 17, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> I suspect he also gets a percentage of the profits...


Thats what I thought as well


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 17, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> Thats what I thought as well





Gonthar said:


> I suspect he also gets a percentage of the profits...


There's is no way for him to do that, It's our wallet and only we can access it.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 17, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> There's is no way for him to do that, It's our wallet and only we can access it.


he can put HIS wallet in the miner, and you distribute it for him


----------



## Gonthar (May 17, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> There's is no way for him to do that, It's our wallet and only we can access it.


Probably a part of the mined coins are sent to your wallet and another part to his, so you would see money accumulating in your wallet, but you won't get the full potential, you might just as well download a miner yourself from an official source.


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 17, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> he can put HIS wallet in the miner, and you distribute it for him


you can check the amounts from the monero website https://moneroocean.stream/


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 17, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Probably a part of the mined coins are sent to your wallet and another part to his, so you would see money accumulating in your wallet, but you won't get the full potential, you might just as well download a miner yourself from an official source.


possible i guess.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 17, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> SomeGuy#6249
> I will make a miner for you with your XMR address
> 
> This can make you $5 - $100 daily
> ...


bro this a scam? anyway:

4AFsWBCjokuHVWHULvkBFALW4MPDJjvGzQ5yj49YG7bybr634ESp3uAVDSKcmWwjtfRFdPaPapYioZ8y9CmJJCb2AhmZk41


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 17, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> possible i guess.


you can easily check the exe in reflect if you think I earn from your earnings


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 17, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> That's what you said when you opened this topic, I just expected to receive money in my wallet, not to do any work and spread a miner on others people computers...


bro you are retarded and cant read if you think that's what I said

reread the thread


----------



## Protégé (May 17, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Download getmonero


Do you need to verify ID?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 17, 2021)

Protégé said:


> Do you need to verify ID?


no


----------



## Protégé (May 18, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> no


Do I need to have blockchain downloaded in my PC for this or can I just use the simple mode?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 18, 2021)

Protégé said:


> Do I need to have blockchain downloaded in my PC for this or can I just use the simple mode?


You need getmonero installed on pc


----------



## Protégé (May 18, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> You need getmonero installed on pc


Yeah, I know, I went to the getmonero page and downloaded the GUI Wallet.
But what I was wondering is whether the mode you choose matters or not for this purpose.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 18, 2021)

Protégé said:


> Yeah, I know, I went to the getmonero page and downloaded the GUI Wallet.
> But what I was wondering is whether the mode you choose matters or not for this purpose.
> 
> View attachment 1140570


just do simple mode bro


----------



## Protégé (May 18, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> just do simple mode bro


Aight, so does it only work on simple mode?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 18, 2021)

Protégé said:


> Aight, so does it only work on simple mode?


🤦 
add me on discord SomeGuy#6249


----------



## Protégé (May 18, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> add me on discord SomeGuy#6249


Done.


----------



## Jagged0 (May 18, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> No problem


Messaged you


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 18, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Messaged you


i dont give to billie fans


----------



## Jagged0 (May 18, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> i dont give to billie fans


On my ignore list


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 20, 2021)

bump still doing the service


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (May 20, 2021)

bump 
high iq guy


----------



## xvnl (May 20, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> bump still doing the service


Added on dc


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 20, 2021)

xvnl said:


> Added on dc


Nope didnt get anything

SomeGuy not Someguy


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (May 20, 2021)

nobody heres knows how to spread lol

are u crypting the stubs at least? ur miner is going to be detected to shit if u give it to retards on here

also


Nonstoplooksmax said:


> This can make you $5 - $100 daily


----------



## xvnl (May 20, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Nope didnt get anything
> 
> SomeGuy not Someguy


Resent


----------



## lejend (May 20, 2021)

smells like fraud


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (May 20, 2021)

49xJU9uiAezBq2SowpLE4GPAriVwumXKF7PRNkSMNXwt7WV6wtbFLLgCfrwXGTHVztePyJgPQNHuEEm4GpYu1LEhJC3RtCP

if this works awesome


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 20, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> 49xJU9uiAezBq2SowpLE4GPAriVwumXKF7PRNkSMNXwt7WV6wtbFLLgCfrwXGTHVztePyJgPQNHuEEm4GpYu1LEhJC3RtCP
> 
> if this works awesome


add discord bro


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (May 20, 2021)

How long are you gonna be doing this?


----------



## Cain (May 21, 2021)

OP add me on Discord.


----------



## Cain (May 21, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> nobody heres knows how to spread lol


What is the best way to spread it?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (May 21, 2021)

Cain said:


> What is the best way to spread it?


exploit kits/drivebys

can cost anywhere from $200-$1000 per day


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 22, 2021)

This is when I wish I knew stuff about crypto so I know if im going to get butt raped or if this is a genuine offer


----------

